
Social media filters mess with our perceptions so much, theres now a name for it - chatmasta
https://us.cnn.com/2018/08/10/health/snapchat-dysmorphia-cosmetic-surgery-social-media-trend-trnd/index.html
======
al_ramich
PhotoShop'ing disrupted by AI

